# Yes Golf Trueplane - Putting Tutor



## faunty (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone used one of these?

I'm having problems getting my putter to go back and through without wobbling so I've been trying to decide between the Trueplan, the Yes Golf Path Finder or the Putting Tutor.

My natural path is pretty much straight back and through, any reviews would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2010)

Modesty forbids


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2010)

Since when ?


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 16, 2010)

The True plane is longer than the cheaper SKLZ Perfect Plane. Therefore making it better. The SKLZ Perfect plane is great for practicing the short putts, but anything longer and the club runs off the end on the backswing. The True Plane allows for practicing mid length putts easier.

Personally I found the combination of the V-easy and the Yes Pathfinder very good. The V-easy, though not restricting the movement of the clubhead, does help reduce the movement of the arms. (I have a bit of an 'S' shape going on with my backswing.) Which helped me. The Pathfinder, because of how it can be set up, does not restrict the length of the back stroke or follow through like the 'plane' devices above.

I don't know if it was just me, but I found that once I'd taken the 'Plane' type devices away after practicing. I found it difficult to repeat the same action. Though of course we still sell them as it does suit some people.

I hope that's been of some help.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2010)

Since when ? 

Click to expand...

Ooooyyyyyy


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Modesty forbids  

Click to expand...

Not to worry. You got a mention.


----------



## faunty (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks

I've been reading the Dave Pelz putting bible and he recommends the Putting Track and a mirror..........has anyone tried this set-up?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, Iâ€™ve been modest long enough.
You can buy a true plane and it will help you a with the path of your swing butâ€¦â€¦
Itâ€™s big and bulky, its almost Â£40 and thatâ€™s all it does. 
On the other hand, The V-Easy does so much more for half the price.
I know Iâ€™m biased as I invented it but it will definitely help you with your wobbly backswing.
It also keeps the wrists firm during the putting and chipping stroke AND it helps you with your alignment. 
It weighs about half a pound, fits neatly in your golf bag so always available for those impromptu practice sessions and is very easy to use.
But, enough from me. There are a few forumers who have them and hopefully theyâ€™ll give you an un-biased opinion of it.
If you want to know more, you can go  here .
Advert over


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 16, 2010)

I haven't, but I did see them being used at the Golf Show when Dave gave a short seminar.

The Putting track is great for a straight back and through stroke. Which is what I thought I did naturally. That was until I practiced some putting with a straight edge under the club. It turns out I have a natural very slight in to square (ish!) to in stroke. Which is why I struggled with training aids that were designed solely around the straight line route.

The advantage of the Yes Pathfinder, is that the 'pegs' at each end of the board can be set up for either method. So if your putting style changes over time, the device can be altered to match.

Good luck whichever route you decide to go down.

Have you considered a putting lesson first though?


----------



## haplesshacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, Iâ€™ve been modest long enough.
You can buy a true plane and it will help you a with the path of your swing butâ€¦â€¦
Itâ€™s big and bulky, its almost Â£40 and thatâ€™s all it does. 
On the other hand, The V-Easy does so much more for half the price.
I know Iâ€™m biased as I invented it but it will definitely help you with your wobbly backswing.
It also keeps the wrists firm during the putting and chipping stroke AND it helps you with your alignment. 
It weighs about half a pound, fits neatly in your golf bag so always available for those impromptu practice sessions and is very easy to use.
But, enough from me. There are a few forumers who have them and hopefully theyâ€™ll give you an un-biased opinion of it.
If you want to know more, you can go  here .
Advert over 

Click to expand...

Good point. Well made!

(Do I count as 'unbiased'? Probably not!!)

(Wrong link though )


----------



## brendy (Sep 16, 2010)

That's the V what again Dave? 
To be serious though, my putting stroke is very shaky at the moment.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks

I've been reading the Dave Pelz putting bible
		
Click to expand...


I bought this when it first came out, and found it the least rivetting read ever. I was playing 4BBB with my partner who was going through a torrid spell with the putter and often took 3, 4 or 5 putts and, after a notable 5 putt, I said that I had the Dave Peltz Putting Bible if he wanted to borrow it. He answered using language that would make a docker blush and told me what I could do with it! I said that I didn't think that he should read it but if he put it behind the cup it would stop his ball going so far past next time! I cant remember the exact phrase he used after that!


Chris


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, Iâ€™ve been modest long enough.
You can buy a true plane and it will help you a with the path of your swing butâ€¦â€¦
Itâ€™s big and bulky, its almost Â£40 and thatâ€™s all it does. 
On the other hand, The V-Easy does so much more for half the price.
I know Iâ€™m biased as I invented it but it will definitely help you with your wobbly backswing.
It also keeps the wrists firm during the putting and chipping stroke AND it helps you with your alignment. 
It weighs about half a pound, fits neatly in your golf bag so always available for those impromptu practice sessions and is very easy to use.
But, enough from me. There are a few forumers who have them and hopefully theyâ€™ll give you an un-biased opinion of it.
If you want to know more, you can go  here .
Advert over 

Click to expand...

I knew it.  Bet you were fit to burst before this post.   





By the way what are your mates rates ?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2010)

By the way what are your mates rates ?
		
Click to expand...

Peasant price is Â£19.99


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2010)

By the way what are your mates rates ?
		
Click to expand...

Peasant price is Â£19.99 

Click to expand...

Yippeeee i qualify


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2010)

Think i must be delirious with the flu, just spent my last Â£19.99


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2010)

Think i must be delirious with the flu, just spent my last Â£19.99
		
Click to expand...

It's worth every penny. I hope you enjoy it.

My children thank you for the food that will buy this month.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 16, 2010)

Think i must be delirious with the flu, just spent my last Â£19.99
		
Click to expand...

You should have bought a V-Easy.

No-one on here knows about them so keep it between us.......


----------



## drawboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Think i must be delirious with the flu, just spent my last Â£19.99
		
Click to expand...

It's worth every penny. I hope you enjoy it.

My children thank you for the food that will buy this month.


Click to expand...

Have bargain buckets gone up to 19.99?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2010)

Have to recommend the pathfinder that Hapless has mentioned. Great device for grooving the stroke and if used in conjunction with a v-easy really does make the stroke feel nice and grooved


----------



## Leftie (Sep 17, 2010)

My great grand children thank you for the food that will buy this month.


Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 18, 2010)

I had all the Pelz putting aids at one point, the Putting Tutor, Elk's Key, the Putting track etc. They're all good and very useful. Once I realised my putting stroke was fine I flogged them all on eBay for more than I bought them but I sometimes regret not having them for a good bit of feedback to keep the confidence up. I'd recommend the Tutor and Putting Track particularly.


----------



## faunty (Sep 29, 2010)

My main problem was off-centre strikes caused by a wandering clubhead meant the ball never reached the hole, this then forced me to swing harder and then sods law would dictate that was when I hit the ball off the sweetspot and went sailing 10 foot past the hole.

I bought the pathfinder and the v-easy, after 2 x 10 minute sessions the art of putting made a lot more sense.

I holed more 6 footers than normal at the weekend and I was starting more putts on my intended line and threatening the hole more often.

My distance control still needs work, but I'm striking the ball more consistently so I'm confident this will improve quickly.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought the pathfinder and the v-easy, after 2 x 10 minute sessions the art of putting made a lot more sense.

I holed more 6 footers than normal at the weekend and I was starting more putts on my intended line and threatening the hole more often.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad it's helping.


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't wait to start using my v- easy when I get back home.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't wait to start using my v- easy when I get back home. 

Click to expand...

you'll find a lot more uses than the instruction sheet gives you, eg

#103 use a couple of tees at each end to hold the V-easy on its edge and you have an instant, go anywhere, putting rail, plus

#104 you now have markers to make sure you get the backward and forward strokes the same length.


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahh, not even read the instructions in it. Lol
Bob showed it me earlier and I will be using it down the range everytime I go, the alignment part is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahh, not even read the instructions in it. Lol
Bob showed it me earlier and I will be using it down the range everytime I go, the alignment part is worth it's weight in gold.
		
Click to expand...

Ian, I didn't put any instruction in your V-Easy, I only put them in for those who are getting on a bit and are prone to memory loss. 
There's full instuctions if you need them at 
http://www.v-easy.co.uk/#/how-it-works/4536904533


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol, I should be ok with the instructions, felt loads better with the putting action than what I normally putt like.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone used one of these?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I have a Yes, and Yes, it's good.

I got mine for Â£9.99. Excellent buy.

What I like about it is the feeling of back and through keeping the heel of the putter on the black track.
I doesn't feel as if you are coming inside-inside at all until you get a big stroke going, which I like.

My putter follows the black line anyway (oddly?!), so the "plane" of my putter swing is OK, but it's good for grooving the general "path".

Personally, I'd call it a tru-path trainer...???????


----------

